# Favorite Zelda Boss



## Grawr (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I was just drawing up some bosses from the Legend of Zelda series, (they're supposed to go on this fanart thing that my friend's doing) and I was just wondering, who's your favorite boss from any Zelda game? (Posting or linking to a picture would be helpful, so I can draw 'em up)


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 28, 2006)

Zant.
Or Gohnma from Wind Waker.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 28, 2006)

Volvagia from Ocarina of Time and Ganondorf (not Ganon) also from Ocarina of Time.  I think my choices will change once I finish Twilight Princess, though, seeing as I have yet to experience the truly killer boss fights in that game.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 28, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Zant.
> Or Gohnma from Wind Waker.


Gohma

That'd be fun to draw!     

@Bul: I'm looking up Volvagia now...

Volvagia

Better chances of me being able to draw this one...has he returned in any other games? Just Orcarina of time...?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 28, 2006)

Please if there are any TP stuff make it small. I'd die if I had to have to see spoilers by         . coughgengarcough

Anyway for me it's Voligaria from OoT.  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Grawr (Nov 28, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Please if there are any TP stuff make it small. I'd die if I had to have to see spoilers by coughgengarcough
> 
> Anyway for me it's Voligaria from OoT. :gyroidgrin:


HEY!!!! :angry:      

IF THERE ARE SPOILERS, I WILL WARN YOU FIRST...AS ALWAYS!     

As for others, if you're going to write the name of a boss from TP, put it small small print, just for Odd.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 28, 2006)

Um Gothma from Windwaker.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 28, 2006)

Heh I'm special. 

Also that robot thing from WW. What's it called. In the temple before you go into Hyrule? Idk.... But he's cool.


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 28, 2006)

Gohma:






Also, the Knight fights from Twilight Princess are also lots of fun, because Link only uses his sword and the advanced sword techniques he has learned.
Knight:


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hmmm favorite bosses...

ghomas the classic, there is on in OoT Wind Waker and TP

But I don't want to spoil any TP stuff so Volvaga was up there, I love Vaati from the Minish Cap.  

and you know, I don't know many thers that  really liked,


----------



## Grawr (Nov 28, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gohma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 JEEZ! thanks for the pic and all, Dragonflamez...but Odd didnt want spoilers...Although its only a screenshot, not really a big spoiler at all. 

I have yet to fight the knights, but they look fun. Oh! I forgot to say my favorite boss...Hmm...Definately the Helmaroc King from Windwaker!


----------



## Fanghorn (Nov 28, 2006)

That er...manta ray thing form the minish cap.      

Jumping from the big manta ray to the little manta ray and wacking the shot of it was great fun.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 28, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No spoiler there. That was shown at E3 I think.  :gyroidtongue: 

@ Fang yea the Manta was fun but it was also a little tough if you didn't have the perfect timing.


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, its not really a spoiler if you've seen any TP screenshots since it was announced.
That one was in Wikipedia.
And its not really a spoiler, because you fight several of those things throughout the game. They're just an enemy.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 28, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Well, its not really a spoiler if you've seen any TP screenshots since it was announced.
> That one was in Wikipedia.
> And its not really a spoiler, because you fight several of those things throughout the game. They're just an enemy.


 Yeah, you're right. I just didnt know what Odd would and wouldn't consider a spoiler.     
Those knights are extremely detailed...I just noticed.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 28, 2006)

Helmaroc king


----------



## Justin (Nov 28, 2006)

Would anyone be able to compile a list of all bosses from Wind Waker, name and picture if possible.

Since I can't remember any names. :gyroiddoh:


----------



## Grawr (Nov 28, 2006)

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> Would anyone be able to compile a list of all bosses from Wind Waker, name and picture if possible.
> 
> Since I can't remember any names. :gyroiddoh:


Look it up on Wikipedia, pal. Actually hang on...I'll get it...

(The following information was all gotten from...you guessed it, Wikipedia)






 Gohma






 Kalle Demos





Gohdan






The Helmaroc King






Jalhalla






Molgera

EDIT: Oh, and then theres Ganondorf ofcourse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think theres actually more bosses than this though...   
:huh:


----------



## Justin (Nov 28, 2006)

Jalhalla is alot of fun!    			 Oh and The Helmaroc King is too. I beat it on my first try. (record for me)

I SAY I SAY I  HATE GOHDAN.    Imo it's the hardest boss out of bosses up till wind temple.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 28, 2006)

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> Jalhalla is alot of fun!    			 Oh and The Helmaroc King is too. I beat it on my first try. (record for me)
> 
> I SAY I SAY I  HATE GOHDAN.    Imo it's the hardest boss out of bosses up till wind temple.


 GOHDAN IS JUST A RIPOFF OF ANDROSS!!!
I mean you shoot the hand and throw bombs in his mouth, just like starfox 64!!!


----------



## Grawr (Nov 29, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> RJWii2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sunate (Nov 29, 2006)

I like da scorpin from da wind waker


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 29, 2006)

Hold on, scratch that; Zant becomes my favorite boss... Just wow.  His boss fight is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 29, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hold on, scratch that; Zant becomes my favorite boss... Just wow.  His boss fight is nothing short of amazing.


 Yeah!
See my first post!
Zant for the win!


----------



## Justin (Nov 29, 2006)

What game is Zant in? TP?


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 29, 2006)

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> What game is Zant in? TP?


 Yeah, he's in Twilight Princess... He's one of the final bosses in the game, but he is extremely awesome... Very original.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 29, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> RJWii2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't get any pictures of him. Will you link me to a picture if you can find one?


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd have to say Gohma from Wind Waker. Original battle, fun, not difficult, but fun.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 1, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MetaKnight (Aug 24, 2007)

my favorite is probably the dragon from twilight princess i loved fighting him the ultimate boss would be ganondorf riding that dragon that wouldve been cool


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

Gohma from the Wind Waker.


----------



## djman900 (Mar 23, 2009)

Your mother

ummmmmmmm.........


 Definatley Majora Final form


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 23, 2009)

Goht (mm)
Morpheel (tp)
That flying dragon thing from tp
molgera (ww)


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 24, 2009)

Vaati definitely


----------



## Jarv156 (Mar 24, 2009)

Medusa head from Oracle of seasons was a great 8th boss, and surprisingly, it's about the only original boss in that game.

It's the second boss in this video:
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/fhshwq0Ra-w'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/fhshwq0Ra-w' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 24, 2009)

Shadow Link from Four Swords Adventures and Majora. I love characters that are mentally insane. They make everything fun!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 25, 2009)

Do Mini bosses count? If so, the Dark Nut from TP.


----------



## Wish (Mar 25, 2009)

I should start playing it again... But im already stuck on both majoras mask and ocarina of time. I dont like majoras mask much though. =/ But soo far I fought the lizard already I think. o.o


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 25, 2009)

the dark nut was really fun to beat in both WW and TP


----------



## Caleb (Mar 25, 2009)

gohma from WW


----------

